# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Shampo

## FЯODO

Ca shampoo perdorni?
Fekkai, Aveda ..... etj, apo dicka me poshte :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Dove 
kom pas perdor pantene deri para ca koheshh po mran sh floket me ate kshuqe tashi me dove jom sh rehat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## romeoOOO

Fructis mduket se quhet!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

sa here qe mbaron shampoo ndryshon firma tani po perdor dove 

di ndo njeri kush eshte shampoo e mire per hair and body wash 

thxs

----------


## Kërçovare1

Tani jam duke perdorur BIOLAGE :-)

----------


## baby dream

kerastase is the best ose shampo te body shopit

----------


## miragja

po kerastase e sht shum e mire sidoms per floket kacurrela por esht  expesiveeeeee

----------


## loneeagle

Thermasilk,biolage Por Tani Dove. Te Them Te Drejten As Nje Shampoo Nuk Eshte Perfect Per Mua Prandaj I Ndryshoj Shpesh. Po Di Ndonje Te Na Thoje Ndonje Shampoo Te Mire Per Floke Te Drejte.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Nqs i ndryshoni shpesh asnje nuk ka per te qene perfekt. Une tek kozmetikat e leshoj shume doren. Me mire te harxhoj ca para me shume se te ngelem tullace. NE  fakt floket duhen trajtuar here pas here me maska, nuk duhen bere permament nga jo eksperte e shpesh, mire eshte qe te tregohet kujdes me bojrat e ngjyrosesit e ndryshem. Nejse qe te mos dal nga tema une perdor Vichy. NDihem rehat me te. Me pare kam pase perdorur linjen Brilliant Brunette dhe kam qene e kenaqur.  :Lulja3:

----------


## gocpersmari

Always faithful to AVEDA...Produkte fantastike...

----------


## loneeagle

> Always faithful to AVEDA...Produkte fantastike...


SE KAM PROVUAR NDONJEHER DO E PROVOJ EDHE KETE. IF I DON'T LIKE IT I WILL SUE YOU. J/K

----------


## ChuChu

avedes une ia kam te gjitha produktet (vetem ngaqe i marr falas) dhe pervec aromes qe e kane super, flokun ta lene si lesh. te pakten mua s'me kane bere derman as shampot e tyre, as pomadat (qe jane shume te renda dhe e lene flokun si te palame prej javesh). 
mgjte thjesht fola per experiencen time. 

lately perdor nexus, por gjithmone i nderroj.

----------


## loneeagle

> avedes une ia kam te gjitha produktet (vetem ngaqe i marr falas) dhe pervec aromes qe e kane super, flokun ta lene si lesh. te pakten mua s'me kane bere derman as shampot e tyre, as pomadat (qe jane shume te renda dhe e lene flokun si te palame prej javesh). 
> mgjte thjesht fola per experiencen time. 
> 
> lately perdor nexus, por gjithmone i nderroj.


EDHE UNE TE NJEJTEN GJE BEJ I DRYSHOJ SHPESH POR NUK ESHTE MIRE THONE. SO FAR SKAM GJETUR ASNJE SHAMPO TE MIRE.

----------


## shkodrane82

Kuqe si eshte kjo Nexus ? A ja vlen...??

Une kam probleme shume me floket, sidomos kohet e fundit dhe nuk po
ze karar ne shampot. Kam perdorur Dove, Pantene, Fructis, e ca tjera po
prape se prape asgje. Tashi po perdor Matrix te cilen e blej ne salone flokesh
gjithmone..dhe prape se prape s'ben asnje lloj ndryshimi. Diten e pare kur
lahen floket i len OK, po atehere nqs nje here bie te flesh mos e diskuto
qe te dalesh me ato floke perseri....duhen te lahen mbas cdo gjumi qe ben.
Qofte dhe per nje nap 1 orshe. Keni ndonje sugjerim, pasi po me stresojne
shume floket keto kohet e fundit.

----------


## loneeagle

> Kuqe si eshte kjo Nexus ? A ja vlen...??
> 
> Une kam probleme shume me floket, sidomos kohet e fundit dhe nuk po
> ze karar ne shampot. Kam perdorur Dove, Pantene, Fructis, e ca tjera po
> prape se prape asgje. Tashi po perdor Matrix te cilen e blej ne salone flokesh
> gjithmone..dhe prape se prape s'ben asnje lloj ndryshimi. Diten e pare kur
> lahen floket i len OK, po atehere nqs nje here bie te flesh mos e diskuto
> qe te dalesh me ato floke perseri....duhen te lahen mbas cdo gjumi qe ben.
> Qofte dhe per nje nap 1 orshe. Keni ndonje sugjerim, pasi po me stresojne
> shume floket keto kohet e fundit.



shkodrane join the club. ka shume qe nuk kane gjetur shampon qe i pershtatet. mua me kane thene qe nuk eshte faji i shampos por ujit ketu. perdorin shume chlorine ne water. kur shkova ne shqiperi ne 2004 perdora te njejten shampo si ketu edhe i kisha floket mire.

----------


## ChuChu

c'lloj floku paske ti Lon qe duhet ta lash kaq shpesh?

sa per nexus, e kenaqur jam per momentin. nuk m'i le frizzy.

----------


## shkodrane82

Vallahi Kuqe flok me te keq.....dmth me asht ba me kohen dhe me lyerjen
e tepert...pasi i kam pase shume te bukur nje here e nje kohe. Dhe traumen
me te madhe e moren vjet ne Shqiperi pasi ndjeta 3 muaj dhe perdora ca
bojna atje neper salone qe medet medet. 
Do e perdor Nexus pasi e kam pa dhe ne reklame po nuk isha e sigurte per
te..a ka ndonje lloj te vecante qe perdor apo s'ka rendesi. Se me duket i
kam pa me shishe blu, dhe te bardhe..po me gjate si kam lexu se per cfare jane.

----------


## diikush

*Paul Mitchell* 


kurse per femrat, le te perdorin ate shampon qe i ben to scream on the bathroom, ce ka emrin ajo e reklames, se duket se ka efekte anesore pozitive    :pa dhembe: 





> ...di ndo njeri kush eshte shampoo e mire per hair and body wash 
> 
> thxs


jane vec per koken vec per trupin derman lol


une perdor sapun per trupin, si patriot qe jam lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> [
> 
> une perdor sapun per trupin, si patriot qe jam lol


Nga ata sapunet e Rrogazhines 15 leksh, perdor dhe ti, qe i nisi nje shoku im dhurate ne Amerike... :pa dhembe:  

Une i perdor per te lare koken,...

Jane yll fare ta bejne Tas, nga pastartija..lol

----------


## diikush

> Nga ata sapunet e Rrogazhines 15 leksh, perdor dhe ti, qe i nisi nje shoku im dhurate ne Amerike... 
> 
> Une i perdor per te lare koken,...
> 
> Jane yll fare ta bejne Tas, nga pastartija..lol


Xhuxhu, ai shoku jot ben vaki ja ka nisur ne amerike nje personi qe e njof dhe me pati dhene qe do merte sapun 15 leksh nga Shqiperia lol

une perdor sapun irlandez, jo 15 leksh, se vertet jam patriot, po jo edhe aq shume ama  :perqeshje: 

P.S. Me kujtohet kur kam qene i vogel shume (para etapes se shampove ne shqiperi lol) dhe e laja koken me sapun 15 leksh; po po po, ta bente koken si goma makine, ose si ato catite e ketyre bareve ekzotike qe jane ne FL me theker  :ngerdheshje: , se ti gruponte floket tufa-tufa, pra ti tufezonte lol

----------

